# AF after IVF?



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi,

Wondered if anyone could tell me how long it takes for your body to settle down after IVF?
AF arrived before our test date on our last cycle (28th Feb) and since then i've had four long heavy bleeds, is this 'normal'?
Normally when i'm not having fertility treatment i don't have periods and between our other cycles i only had one period.
Starting to worry.
Love
Kia.x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like your body is taking it's time in settling down after your IVF as 4 bleeds in 2 months isn't ususal!!
I would ask to have a check up with clinic as thye may need to help regulate your cycle.

Ruth


----------

